# Octagon Barrel Parity Solution



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

OLL Parity Alg: r U' r' R U R' U r U' r' R U R'
PLL Parity Alg: R L U2 R' L'



Hope this helps all you people wanting an easy fix to parity!

Happy Holidays!

Rubik's Kid


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

RubiksKid said:


> OLL Parity Alg: r U' r' R U R' U r U' r' R U R'


I kinda find (ER)4 both easier and cleaner.



RubiksKid said:


> PLL Parity Alg: R L U2 R' L'


You think that's new?



RubiksKid said:


> Hope this helps *all you people* wanting an easy fix to parity!


Like who?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2009)

RubiksKid said:


> OLL Parity Alg: r U' r' R U R' U r U' r' R U R'



My personal favorite (which only flips one edge):
(R' F R F') (R' U2 R2 U R2' U R)

Stefan: (ER)4 is quite nice indeed. Unfortunately I do not yet have an octagon cube that is pleasant to do slice turns on


----------



## joey (Dec 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> My personal favorite (which only flips one edge):
> (R' F R F') (R' U2 R2 U R2' U R)


It flips two


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2009)

F U R U' R' F' is also a nice OLL parity alg for Octagon.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> F U R U' R' F' is also a nice OLL parity alg for Octagon.


I don't see how that's supposed to work. Explain?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 24, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > F U R U' R' F' is also a nice OLL parity alg for Octagon.
> ...


I think you, of all people, can figure it out.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah ok I get it.


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

PLL: I didnt say it was new....
OLL: I like my alg as I memorized it by: (This may sound odd)
Take out 2 pieces
Put in corner
Put in edge (It removes the corner)
Insert the corner again.
I had origanally devised that alg for the Siamese cube.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks it really works:tu


----------

